# URGENT: Grants Pass Oregon



## savemygsd (Jun 8, 2013)

I have just adopted out a rescued GSD to a person in Grants Pass, Oregon.
Driving up from CA, and completing the interview procedures, I returned to CA with high spirits.

Next day I get a message from the adopter that said that she dropped off the GSD in Josephine County Animal Shelter (Josephine County Online - Animal Protection Homepage) without my consent because he bit a person soon after I left.

I live in Ventura California and willing to drive up there to get him out from the shelter, but I cannot get a hold of anyone at the shelter to know if he is safe there. 

Is there anyone in that area that could possibly help me before his 10 days at the shelter are up? I cannot leave him there and would do anything to rescue him out of there.

Thank you for reading this post.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

try contacting http://www.deaddogwalkingpitbullrescue.org/


and see if they are close enough to help you out


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Be prepared for a possible fight. Unless you are an actual, 501(c) rescue, some animal shelters will not release a bite case. If you are a person working on your own, they might consider you as just another member of the public wanting to adopt a dog that their regulations say is unadoptbale because of the bite case that is now attached to this dog.
Sheilah


----------



## savemygsd (Jun 8, 2013)

mebully21 said:


> try contacting Dead Dog Walking Pit Bull Rescue
> 
> 
> and see if they are close enough to help you out


>> Thank you! I'll try and get a hold of them!


----------



## savemygsd (Jun 8, 2013)

sit said:


> Be prepared for a possible fight. Unless you are an actual, 501(c) rescue, some animal shelters will not release a bite case. If you are a person working on your own, they might consider you as just another member of the public wanting to adopt a dog that their regulations say is unadoptbale because of the bite case that is now attached to this dog.
> Sheilah


>> I understand. I hope it wouldn't be too hard once I explain the situation in detail to the shelter staff. 
Thank you for your advice! I appreciate it!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Come back and update us when you have a resolution. I am interested to learn how this ends up working out.
Sheilah


----------



## alienegypt (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you for the advice my friends.
This is a sweet boy who needs understanding. 

Please send good vibes his way for a good and peaceful resolution.


----------



## savemygsd (Jun 8, 2013)

*Thank you!*



sit said:


> Come back and update us when you have a resolution. I am interested to learn how this ends up working out.
> Sheilah


I drove up there immediately when I got hold of the officers there.
It was a long drive, but I got him out!

Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah!!!! So glad you got him back and he is now safe and sound! The dog is very lucky that he has you looking out for his welfare! 

I think it is stories like this that lead many rescues to not want to adopt out of state.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

savemygsd said:


> I drove up there immediately when I got hold of the officers there.
> It was a long drive, but I got him out!
> 
> Thank you so much for your support!


Wonderful news! I hope his next placement goes better than this one.
Sheilah


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, wow! I'm so glad they gave him back to you. 

The thought of that happening to a foster you've cared for is very upsetting. Kudos for going the extra mile (well, 1000 miles?) for this dog.


----------

